# DAMN you Tag Heuer!!!



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

Just when I thought I had made up my mind to purchase the Carrera Chrono Tachymeter.....

They taunt me with the new Calibre 1 manula wind...... o|

Now what am I going to do??? :-s


----------



## hotscot1 (Mar 24, 2008)

gg4411 said:


> Just when I thought I had made up my mind to purchase the Carrera Chrono Tachymeter.....
> 
> They taunt me with the new Calibre 1 manula wind...... o|
> 
> Now what am I going to do??? :-s


Buy Both????:-!


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

Haha, if only....... :roll:


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

hotscot1 said:


> Buy Both????:-!


The standard WUS answer :-! :-d


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Flip a coin.


----------



## emlu (Jan 1, 2009)

I still love the Carrera Chrono...but if you're the kind of person who needs to have the latest and greatest, then...


----------



## hustler (Jan 21, 2009)

Hard choice, I also like both of those watches...I would be asking myself "do I have any other chrono's?" if not, lean towards it. If you do, then that 1/2 dial second hand on the new calibre 1 is really neat too so lean that way...

I feel your pain

LOL


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

hustler said:


> Hard choice, I also like both of those watches...I would be asking myself "do I have any other chrono's?" if not, lean towards it. If you do, then that 1/2 dial second hand on the new calibre 1 is really neat too so lean that way...
> 
> I feel your pain
> 
> LOL


Nice philosophy Hustler.
I don't have a chronograph yet, but I have a feeling I wouldn't need it and I can always buy a seiko sportura. I really like the calibre 1 because of the mechanical movement and clean design. Another factor is that if I were to but the Carrera Chronograph, I can buy it at an AD. But to pay the high price of the Calibre 1, I would need to buy it from a gray-market dealer. :-s


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

gg4411 said:


> Nice philosophy Hustler.
> I don't have a chronograph yet, but I have a feeling I wouldn't need it and I can always buy a seiko sportura. I really like the calibre 1 because of the mechanical movement and clean design. Another factor is that if I were to but the Carrera Chronograph, I can buy it at an AD. But to pay the high price of the Calibre 1, I would need to buy it from a gray-market dealer. :-s


The Caliber 1 is listed at $3700, some $300 more than the Carrera Chrono.

Everyone has their breaking point, but if I like the Cal 1 better I would find a way to scrape up the extra cash to get it.


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> The Caliber 1 is listed at $3700, some $300 more than the Carrera Chrono.
> 
> Everyone has their breaking point, but if I like the Cal 1 better I would find a way to scrape up the extra cash to get it.


I think you are mistaken with the new day/date version of the chrono. The one I may want is listed at $2800-2900. As you said the Calibre 1 is $3700. So I can get the Carrera chrono at the AD for a good price, or the Calibre 1 from a grey market dealer for an even better price. :think:


----------



## hustler (Jan 21, 2009)

well not many people actually need a chronograph...its just a matter of have one or not for me lol.
Personally for me, they put the price of a specific watch into a range I see not worth it (vs the same model w/out, obviously not the case with the 2 you're comparing though lol). But thats just my opinion

I for one love the carrera chrono, and would love one in the silver face. I think it makes the watch just look complete, having the chrono dial vs non chrono on the carrera. Now for me, with an omega smp, its no chrono all the way, I think it just looks better with out!


Good luck with which ever you choose 
Brad


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

gg4411 said:


> I think you are mistaken with the new day/date version of the chrono. The one I may want is listed at $2800-2900. As you said the Calibre 1 is $3700. So I can get the Carrera chrono at the AD for a good price, or the Calibre 1 from a grey market dealer for an even better price. :think:


I think all Carrera chronos are now $3200. day/dates are $3900.

Which one are you looking at for $2800-2900? I know some Aquaracer chronos are at this price but I'm pretty sure the Carreras are over the $3k mark at $3200.


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

I am looking at the one I posted in the pictures above. The last time I went to my AD I was given an msrp of $2900. But now I am worried about having to order from a gray market internet dealer in order to afford the calibre 1.


----------



## liam2051 (Dec 26, 2008)

gg4411 said:


> Nice philosophy Hustler.
> I don't have a chronograph yet, but I have a feeling I wouldn't need it and I can always buy a seiko sportura... :-s


All my watches are chronos, there is no reason i need a chronograph but I just like the look of a busy face - as for the seiko, if you want a chrono take the TAG - of all my watch purchases the seiko is the only regretted one!

My vote goes for the chrono - although the calibre 1 is rather hot!


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

Why do you regret the sportura? Anyway, now I have to decide if I should spend a few hundred more for the calibre 1, from the gray market dealer. :-s


----------



## liam2051 (Dec 26, 2008)

it just dosent feel right - i didnt have a chance to try the watch on before i bought it - all my other watches have a special feel to them, the sportura well quite frankly feels like a cheap piece of **** on my wrist


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to butt in, but that calibre 1 is !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hitchhiker (Feb 1, 2009)

That is very interesting. I bought a Seiko Velatura, yachting timer, at half the retail price. But I agree with you, it does not feel right on my wrist, has a hard to decipher countdown timer, and the audible countdown beeps are not very loud. All in all not very useful when you are on a crowded start line with fifteen seconds to go.


----------



## Heuerboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Caliber 1 all the way. I saw one at my local mall, It was beautiful . I hope to own one some day


----------



## BBJWatchMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I think all Carrera chronos are now $3200. day/dates are $3900.
> 
> Which one are you looking at for $2800-2900? I know some Aquaracer chronos are at this price but I'm pretty sure the Carreras are over the $3k mark at $3200.


+1
Carrera Chronos (excluding steel & gold model) are $3200
Non-Chrono Carreras start at $1900


----------



## emihaf (Feb 3, 2009)

UUUUU, now that is a sexy watcs.... *****:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## docebzz (Nov 25, 2008)

what is the exact model of this caliber 1?i love it.i might buy it.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

docebzz said:


> what is the exact model of this caliber 1?i love it.i might buy it.


wv3010.eb0025


----------

